# Fiio E10 headphone dac

## xaon

Hi guys: 

I don't have much clue on how to make my Fiio E10 USB headphone dac working..., could you point me some directions? 

(my audio from the motherboard works fine)

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8H77-I Motherboard

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f70fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e8000000-00000000f1ffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8H77-I Motherboard

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 43

   Region 0: Memory at f7320000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8H77-I Motherboard

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at f733b000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 42

   Region 0: Memory at f7300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Region 1: Memory at f7339000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Region 2: I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8H77-I Motherboard

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at f7338000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 851f

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 49

   Region 0: Memory at f7330000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f7200000-f72fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f7100000-f71fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8H77-I Motherboard

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

   Region 0: Memory at f7337000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Z77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 84ca

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8H77-I Motherboard

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 41

   Region 0: I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at f070 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at f060 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at f020 [size=32]

   Region 5: Memory at f7336000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8H77-I Motherboard

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: Memory at f7335000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Region 4: I/O ports at f000 [size=32]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 843b

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 50

   Region 0: Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Region 1: Memory at e8000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   Region 3: Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

   Region 5: I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at f7000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 843b

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: Memory at f7080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 850c

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: Memory at f7200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: wl

   Kernel modules: wl

04:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8B WS Motherboard

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: Memory at f7100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

```

----------

## Ant P.

Well the first thing to ask, since it's not showing up in lspci: is it a PCI card?

----------

## xaon

no, it's a usb device

```
$ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 010: ID 1852:7022 GYROCOM C&C Co., LTD 

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04b4:0101 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. Keyboard/Hub

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c531 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 05e3:0718 Genesys Logic, Inc. IDE/SATA Adapter

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1a40:0201 Terminus Technology Inc. FE 2.1 7-port Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

...

```

the first one 

```
GYROCOM
```

 is my headphone dac

----------

## yngwin

Do you have USB Audio enabled in the kernel?

```
grep USB_AUDIO /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

